# Im just curious are there any wives with a higher sex drive...



## wifeandmummy (Aug 20, 2012)

than their husbands? I read alot on here about husbands wishing their wives wanted more/any sex but I wondered if many were the other way round?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

mine is higher than my partner.He's catching up as time goes on though.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband HAD a higher sex drive than myself for the 1st 19 years of our marriage, but because he was rather passive about it (in comparison to the normal story by far).... we didn't have as much  as we could have had... 

Then...the mighty tables were turned....MY turn..... I suddenly went a little MAD for the sexual... felt like a raging teen MALE ...My eyes were opened suddenly....  ...even had physical symptoms of a Testosterone surge....

So yeah...I got a taste of how HE was feeling all of those years....I asked him how in the hell could he contain that....cause I couldn't .... I kinda made it my daily pursuit to turn him on...that was a lot of FUN.... then there's Vitamin V .... ...saved us on a # of occasions during that spell. 

Now I'd say our drives are about the same..... though I'd say I still *THINK* about it more than him...more time on my hands and hanging out on a sex forum will keep this stuff alive in our heads..


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My drive is a bit higher than my husband's.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Mine is higher than my SO's.


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes, my sexual desire is much much higher than my SO's. It's depressing!


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Mine was higher for a warm body that could move. His was higher for porn videos and his hand.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Hers seems higher than mine most of the time. But we seem to balance out. She's 11 years younger than me, maybe that's the difference.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

My sex drive is higher than my husbands, but he does a good job of keeping up with me for the most part.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

In my past life there was an extreme mismatch. Ex was very LD, I am HD. 

Life now is blissful, SO and I have very aligned sex drives, we are both HD and enjoy a great sex life.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Hubs and I are pretty evenly matched. We're both HD. With the pregnancy, my drive has increased even more.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Mine is. It can be frustrating, but we generally have a pretty good sex life.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Mine is higher. It stinks.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

H was slightly ahead of me before pregnancy. I thought it would go down for me but it went up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> Hubs and I are pretty evenly matched. We're both HD. With the pregnancy, my drive has increased even more.


I saw your response after I posted my reply. Seem like we have the same situation. seem like the body would have said Ok slow down mission accomplished. But noooo. LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wifeandmummy (Aug 20, 2012)

Ah so there are others! Mine is higher than Hubbys and always has been..he is doing a better job at keeping up recently and even instigating it more often than not 

My drive got alot higher with each of my three pregnancies too!


----------



## Sunshine Cadillac (Apr 30, 2013)

my drive used to be higher in my early 20s but not so much anymore, not sure why, i used to just 'feel' the uuuurge and dont anymore. It has nothing to do with him at all.


----------



## nosmallchoice (Mar 25, 2013)

Mine was always higher than my ex H's, and he was usually happy to obliged. The misalignment came when he got really boring in bed, and then I got bored out of my mind.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> Hubs and I are pretty evenly matched. We're both HD. With the pregnancy, my drive has increased even more.


Congratulations!!!!! I hadn't heard the news.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't know who we could say had a higher drive pre-kid. Probably me, but my wife sure was on the very high end of normal.

Hers dropped after kid #2, mine didn't. In the last 6 months we've swapped places and hers is definitely more than mine now. She's having a rather hard time with it, the normal dynamic is rather shaken up by the change.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Putting in on a scale of 1 - 10 (10 being XHD 1 being XLD): 

I am a 9.5
My wife 10

She is 50, I am 52... we have to close and lock the door at least 3 - 5x/week.


----------

